# not looking good for me..



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh dear, have had some spotting today, just a small amount of discoloured discharge (sorry tmi) looks like the early stages of AF!  Can't believe it.  Is it possible that it could be the implantation bleed do you think? I'm 7 days PT with a blasto.  Probably not. Think I'd better face facts and brace myself for the worst.  Feel totally fed up.  

Is the implantation bleed very common or is it something that people like us cling on to when we're in denial about AF starting?

J x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Will cross everything sweetie x


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Jeps,

I had the same thing on my cycle when we had Alfie, I had spotting and ended up with a BFP I took it as an implantation bleed, I was day 8 pt.

Hope it's the same for you chick, keep positive, hard I know!!!

Going over to our 'lucky' thread now!

Bec xxx


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

We look at everything our body does during this time and analyse it don't we?  I'm pretty sure that after my last embryo transfer that I could pinpoint the tme that they 'fell out'.  The thing that I'm trying is not to do is analyse and question every single thing that my body does as often it doesn't mean anything significant and it just does my head in.
Have you found anything out yet?


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Nope, still waiting for AF which is strange as I've always come on by now in the past.  But not getting my hopes up at all, sure it's on its way!  I remember my 3rd IUI ended with a late period that got my hopes up, so not doing that again.

I know what you mean about analysing every single thing, you're totally right, we should all just stop doing it as it totally messes us up!  I know I'll be analysing everything tomorrow though! LOL
xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Jeps

Just neen reading your treatment diary...have you tested again in last couple of days?  Maybe the negative tests were still done to early especially as AF hasn't arrived?

I'm in London too, where did you have your treatment?


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi

I'm at what used to be called the ACU, now the CRGH.  Where are you?  No not tested again, I just can't face it. Think I'd rather get AF than see another negative test. 

xxx


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

COMPLETELY agree.  At least seeing AF means that you're starting a new cycle and can try again and hope is renewed, but there's a horrible finality to seeing only one line on a stick.  Been there.  Hope you are doing OK xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks expat-in-kl

I still don't have AF - I've never been this late before. I don't dare let myself believe it may have worked, keep wondering what else could delay my period. 

We may test tomorrow as we'll be at Euro Disney Monday and don't want to spoil that day with a negative test. 

xx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Any news Jeps? I am eagerly awaiting your good news!

AF has arrived for me this morn so off to clininc to start next FET. Its amazing how your renewed hope bounces back!


----------

